# 2004 24' Hydra Sport For Sale



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

2004 24' Hydra Sport for sale
Great Lake Erie boat, turn key, and ready to fish for the spring season. It is wrapped and stored for winter, but can get additional pics or show to serious inquiries. All reasonable offers considered.
2017 250 Evinrude Etec G2 with just under 600 hours and warranty until 2025 that is fully transferrable. 500 hour service just completed.
2007 9.9 Honda four stroke kicker with electric start and electric tilt. iTroll box connected for great trolling control.
Lowrance 10 HDS non touch
Lowrance Carbon 7 touch acreen
Lowrance outboard pilot auto pilot integrated to both units.
8 Cisco adjustable tubes on tracks
4 Cisco short cradles mounted on the gunnels.
VHF Radio
T-top with full enclosure
Auto bilge
110 gallon fuel tank 
Porta potty 

$37,000
All reasonable offers considered
937-935-1276
Rushsylvania Ohio






























Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

